
#include &lt;/etc/shadow&gt; - hannob
https://blog.hboeck.de/archives/898-include-etcshadow.html
======
Chazprime
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21810287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21810287)

